# Download sites



## ekku (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what has happened with Passionato webshop? I tried to download
some music. Their Download Manager did not work on my Mac and their support does not
take e-mails, they just bounce back with error description. My credit card was charged.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Contact your credit card provider.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking at that site, there are these instructions for installing a MAC download manager. Maybe a review of that might help ... or as Hilltroll72 stated, it may be time to ask for a refund.


----------

